# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Мдяя

## SMARTER

Сморел сегодня по ТВ передачу "Специальный корреспондент".
Оказывается Америка уже давно какими-то своими методами пытается подмять под себя Россию. Понастроила военных баз в странах приграничных с Россией. Вообщем, такие вот "пироги с котёнками".

----------


## Botanig

Хм, ну ты дал, давно всем известно что они капают под нас, им нужны наши ресурсы. Есть у меня ещё один очень хороший фильм, там многое рассказывается, могу дать ссылку откуда скачать.

----------


## SMARTER

Давай! Э-э... сколько весит? Какова продолжительность? И где взять?

----------


## Botanig

тыц
----------

----------


## SMARTER

Э-э-э... дружище, а какую ссылку брать?, их там очень много.

----------


## Botanig

Ты сначало скажи: 700 мб качать будешь?

----------


## SMARTER

Естесственно. И я бы хотел про то что написал тут.

----------

